# Not sure my college is good for Programming



## farra (Jul 24, 2007)

I need some advice maybe from people who have gotten their degrees and know stuff about computer programming degrees and what employers look for. I want to talk to some different companies about getting a computer programming degree at this college and if its good or not. If you know some large companies that I could search for I'd appreciate it.

The reason I'm having trouble is I read this article on my college and it being sued for misleading its students. Apparently people would get their associates there and try to transfer to another college and none of their credits would transfer over. Apparently they were told they would have no problem transfering. I was planning on getting my bachelor's in Computer Information Science. Very computer programming heavy, I'm told. I just started there so I haven't spent a lot of money. I'm concerned because if their associates degrees are worthless when transfering to other colleges, then how good are their bachelors and stuff for getting good jobs? The college is Florida Metropolitan University or FMU.
Not sure if companies would take the time to tell me if a degree at this college would be worth hiring or not. I believe its ACICS accredited. The level of school there is very low. The hardest math on their placement test was dividing fractions no algebra. I think any middle schooler could probably have passed their test. Also the classes, even though I'm only in the first 2, are suspiciously easy.

Anyways any help on this would be greatly appreciated. I'm young and a little unknowledgable about this stuff and don't really know anyone to ask. I feel like if I ask the school they won't tell me the truth.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 25, 2007)

I teach at a tech school and we also promise that everything will transfer over, it will long as you want to continue with University of Phoenix online or some obscure collage in upstate nowhere. So much for truth in advertising, Can this school get through the degree you want though? If so employers don't care my brother-in-law has his Bs in computer sci from a no name and he's pulling down 150k a year.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah, don't worry too much, the demand is so high (for the right fields) that the employers realy don't care where you learned it as long as you know it. 
Just be sure to study hard and Learn the Information.(they also teach you things along the way like "workplace politics, and employee relations" although you don't realize it.)

Most of these "shake-n-bake" schools also say things like" our job placment rating is 96%!!
But you would be suprised at how many of those jobs are at McDonalds(etc)!!LOL
The rules don't say the job has to be in your career field, only a JOB.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jul 26, 2007)

Do you know of a college you want to transfer too?  If so, you need to call it and talk to to someone in their registrars office.  Go through each class you have taken or will take and ask if it will transfer and what it will transfer as.  There is absolutely no guarantee that any of your credits will transfer even in you go to a respectable school.  I've run into numerous people who have gone to decent schools and have wasted their time because some of their credits would not transfer.  The less reputable a school is, the more likely your credits will not transfer.  You need to call and find out for yourself unless you are planning on completing your degree there.  There is nothing wrong with community colleges, often they can be better than major universities in some areas.  However, the fact that your school is being sued for misleading students does not reflect positively on the school.


----------

